# 29 settembre...e woody allen



## animalibera (29 Settembre 2014)

Oggi sarebbe stato il mio anniversario di matrimonio, questa mattina ho firmato il ricorso per la separazione....non ci crederete ma dall'avvocato abbiamo riso come due pazzi!!
Mi è venuta in mente una citazione di Woody Allen " L’unica volta in cui io e mia moglie abbiamo avuto un orgasmo simultaneo è stata quando il giudice ha firmato le carte del divorzio"


----------



## Trinità (29 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Oggi sarebbe stato il mio anniversario di matrimonio, questa mattina ho firmato il ricorso per la separazione....non ci crederete ma dall'avvocato abbiamo riso come due pazzi!!
> Mi è venuta in mente una citazione di Woody Allen " L’unica volta in cui io e mia moglie abbiamo avuto un orgasmo simultaneo è stata quando il giudice ha firmato le carte del divorzio"


Ti faccio molti Auguri per una vita nuova!
Se Tu sei contenta, la cosa è positiva......
Ti dedico questa canzone che a me piace molto e voglio sorridere anch'io con Te.
Ciao, in bocca al LUPO!
[video=youtube;QzDjV3Ww6YE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzDjV3Ww6YE[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (29 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Oggi sarebbe stato il mio anniversario di matrimonio, questa mattina ho firmato il ricorso per la separazione....non ci crederete ma dall'avvocato abbiamo riso come due pazzi!!
> Mi è venuta in mente una citazione di Woody Allen " L’unica volta in cui io e mia moglie abbiamo avuto un orgasmo simultaneo è stata quando il giudice ha firmato le carte del divorzio"


[video=youtube;QzDjV3Ww6YE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzDjV3Ww6YE[/video]

Comunque è un giorno particolarissimo


----------



## contepinceton (29 Settembre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ti faccio molti Auguri per una vita nuova!
> Se Tu sei contenta, la cosa è positiva......
> Ti dedico questa canzone che a me piace molto e voglio sorridere anch'io con Te.
> Ciao, in bocca al LUPO!
> [video=youtube;QzDjV3Ww6YE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzDjV3Ww6YE[/video]



Incredibile...in contemporanea...


----------



## animalibera (29 Settembre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ti faccio molti Auguri per una vita nuova!
> Se Tu sei contenta, la cosa è positiva......
> Ti dedico questa canzone che a me piace molto e voglio sorridere anch'io con Te.
> Ciao, in bocca al LUPO!
> [video=youtube;QzDjV3Ww6YE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzDjV3Ww6YE[/video]



Grazie del pensiero piace moltissimo anche a me


----------



## Trinità (29 Settembre 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;QzDjV3Ww6YE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzDjV3Ww6YE[/video]
> 
> Comunque è un giorno particolarissimo


Sono stato più veloce io......:bleble:


----------



## animalibera (29 Settembre 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Incredibile...in contemporanea...



:sonar::sonar::sonar:
Ha proprio ragione Allen ! 
Grazie anche a te.:up:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Settembre 2014)

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sette_arcangeli

Ecco qua
Oggi si ricordano i tre arcangeli...
Raffaele, Gabriele e Michele...

Gabriele el ciapa un rasson epico nel film Costantine...

Bellissima la scena quando costantine dà un ceffone all'arcangelo ridotto allo stato uomo
e gli dice...sentito? Si chiama DOLORE....eheheehehehe

[video=youtube;kvv4kARicXs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvv4kARicXs[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (29 Settembre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Sono stato più veloce io......:bleble:


Eh ma io so che oggi sono i santi arcangeli...
Oggi è festona anche per i luterani...
gnegnegnegne...

Lipsia 29 settembre 1724 e il Thomaskantor saltava fora con sta roba qui...

[video=youtube;FVwwIDQBnM0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVwwIDQBnM0[/video]


----------



## animalibera (29 Settembre 2014)

Conte sono quasi commossa dal tuo verde...:carneval: Però lucifero...ora non esageriamo hihi


----------



## contepinceton (29 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Conte sono quasi commossa dal tuo verde...:carneval: Però lucifero...ora non esageriamo hihi


Ma io sono in debito con te...
Mi hai fatto ricordare che domani mia moglie compie 49 anni...
Ma siccome è a letto con la febbre...le regalo una tachipirina...e vuallà...


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sette_arcangeli
> 
> Ecco qua
> Oggi si ricordano i tre arcangeli...
> ...


Sto film è meraviglioso!
Lo hanno fatto stanotte in tv!!!


----------



## Frithurik (29 Settembre 2014)

*E' anche*



contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;QzDjV3Ww6YE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzDjV3Ww6YE[/video]
> 
> *Comunque è un giorno particolarissimo*


*
*
E' il compleanno di Berlusconi e di Bersani


----------



## Principessa (29 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Oggi sarebbe stato il mio anniversario di matrimonio, questa mattina ho firmato il ricorso per la separazione....non ci crederete ma dall'avvocato abbiamo riso come due pazzi!!
> Mi è venuta in mente una citazione di Woody Allen " L’unica volta in cui io e mia moglie abbiamo avuto un orgasmo simultaneo è stata quando il giudice ha firmato le carte del divorzio"



Sono contenta che l'hai presa così 

Questa citazione non la conoscevo, da che film è tratta??? 

Grande Woody!!! :inlove:


----------



## Flavia (29 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Oggi sarebbe stato il mio anniversario di matrimonio, questa mattina ho firmato il ricorso per la separazione....non ci crederete ma dall'avvocato abbiamo riso come due pazzi!!
> Mi è venuta in mente una citazione di Woody Allen " L’unica volta in cui io e mia moglie abbiamo avuto un orgasmo simultaneo è stata quando il giudice ha firmato le carte del divorzio"


auguri per questo nuovo inizio


----------



## animalibera (30 Settembre 2014)

Frithurik ha detto:


> [/B]
> E' il compleanno di Berlusconi e di Bersani


che onore pensa te !!


----------



## animalibera (30 Settembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> auguri per questo nuovo inizio


Grazie Flavia


----------



## animalibera (30 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Sono contenta che l'hai presa così
> 
> Questa citazione non la conoscevo, da che film è tratta???
> 
> Grande Woody!!! :inlove:


Credo l'abbia detto proprio lui nella sua vita reale :smile:


----------



## animalibera (30 Settembre 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io sono in debito con te...
> Mi hai fatto ricordare che domani mia moglie compie 49 anni...
> Ma siccome è a letto con la febbre...le regalo una tachipirina...e vuallà...



La tachipirina spero abbia fatto effetto.


----------



## Hellseven (30 Settembre 2014)

:up::amici:


----------



## Minerva (30 Settembre 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io sono in debito con te...
> Mi hai fatto ricordare che domani mia moglie compie 49 anni...
> Ma siccome è a letto con la febbre...le regalo una tachipirina...e vuallà...


falle gli auguri ed esprimile la mia solidarietà da mezzo secolo.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> falle gli auguri ed esprimile la mia solidarietà da mezzo secolo.


é incazzata come una biscia
Ho sbagliato...ahimè gli anni sono 48...
E mi sono giustificato dicendo che ne dimostra 49...

Me misero...
Me tapino...
Me tappino...


----------



## Minerva (1 Ottobre 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> é incazzata come una biscia
> Ho sbagliato...ahimè gli anni sono 48...
> *E mi sono giustificato dicendo che ne dimostra 49...
> *
> ...


ottima giustificazione:singleeye:


----------



## LDS (1 Ottobre 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> é incazzata come una biscia
> Ho sbagliato...ahimè gli anni sono 48...
> E mi sono giustificato dicendo che ne dimostra 49...
> 
> ...


quando mia madre fece 48 anni continuavo a ricordarle che erano più 50 che 48, ora che ha passato i 56 le ricordo che oramai sono 60.
non fossilizziamoci su un annetto in più o meno.


----------



## Minerva (1 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> quando mia madre fece 48 anni continuavo a ricordarle che erano più 50 che 48, ora che ha passato i 56 le ricordo che oramai sono 60.
> non fossilizziamoci su un annetto in più o meno.


massì


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sto film è meraviglioso!
> Lo hanno fatto stanotte in tv!!!


Il fumetto è ovviamente molto meglio.


----------



## Nicka (1 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il fumetto è ovviamente molto meglio.


Non ho dubbi...infatti lo voglio leggere!


----------



## animalibera (4 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> quando mia madre fece 48 anni continuavo a ricordarle che erano più 50 che 48, ora che ha passato i 56 le ricordo che oramai sono 60.
> non fossilizziamoci su un annetto in più o meno.



LDS.....non è molto simpatica questa cosa....io ne ho fatti 38 a giugno....se qualcuno mi dicesse che sono più meno 40 avrebbe vita breve gli salterei direttamente alla giugulare!!


----------

